# Doxycycline, Where Can I Get It Without Mortgaging The Farm



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

Two of our horses have Lyme disease. We had one other treated last year and it worked but one didn't take and the other came down with it. Welcome to Tick City where ticks never used to exist. Anyways some way some how the prices seem to have gone crazy since last year to the point even the vet was disgusted. Has anyone recently found any online places off the mainstream that we can get some for a half reasonable price? Smart Pack might have it by May 9 but is very non committal. It's amazing that a half century old drug that was cheap as dirt can suddenly go sky high like that.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

revival animal used to have it. Still think they do. its on pill form though and you may need a ton for horses


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There is/was a shortage of Doxy (BFF (human) was prescribed it and couldn't find it) so I'm not sure if anyone has large quantities of it. Will another antibiotic work?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have any idea but I really feel for your situation. I have had animals where it came down to running out of money, not out of treatment, just money. 
I hope someone can come up with something for you.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

la 200 I think treats rocky mountain spotted fever...as your vet??


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Wouldn't tetracycline work the same? It is the same drug, isn't it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nope, not the same drug. Same drug class but slightly different medications with different uses.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've been using tetracycline for something else for several years for a chronic thing with one of the dogs and my vet just told me last time I asked him to order more than he was no longer able to get tetracycline and would have to get doxycycline instead.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I get the "fish" antibiotics on Revival Animal, but I actually found the "fish" cephalexin I needed on e-bay for cheaper.

Maybe try an ebay search (pay attention to feedback) or check out Revival.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

doxycycline is now $1,100 a bottle up from around $30. This is vet clinic prices direct from manufacturer. There is a shortage and the price is up until that ends.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Try tetracycline.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

what would cause a jump from $30 to $1100? god help any umans with rocky mountain spotted fever
revival has the forte...stronger dose but i don't knowhowmuch you would need to treat a horse..may be and proably is expensive for so big an animal. The bottle is only like 36$


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. Yea it's weird and stupid as hell for something as simple as a common antibiotic being suddenly in such short supply. The last 3 or 4 years ticks have gone through the roof around Northern NY. I can only imagine how bad they must be in the South. It's getting to where you need to keep your horse in the house. Does anybody have any idea how long this shortage is going to last?


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't help with the doxy but I've found show sheen to work GREAT at keeping ticks off the horses. Was finding several on them every day, now I rarely find them. Spray the heck out of their legs and belly and everywhere you find ticks, and the ticks can't cling on long enough to bite. I even use it on my dog!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> Try tetracycline.


According to the CDC tetracycline is completely unavailable. 

http://www.cdc.gov/std/treatment/doxycyclineShortage.htm


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

This is for a horse, right? Buy it from Jeffers in the livestock section. It is used for chickens and other poultry too.
I bought up antibiotics when the FDA tried to shut people off of them, so I'm not sure about current shortages. But I do know tetracycline and doxy are the same drug. Doxy is just a synthetic form of tetracycline.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> This is for a horse, right? Buy it from Jeffers in the livestock section. It is used for chickens and other poultry too.
> I bought up antibiotics when the FDA tried to shut people off of them, so I'm not sure about current shortages. But I do know tetracycline and doxy are the same drug. Doxy is just a synthetic form of tetracycline.


"Tetracycline and doxycycline are part of a class of broad spectrum antibiotics known as tetracycline antibiotics. All antibiotics in this class of medications are derived from the same basic four-hydrocarbon ring structure.* Each medication, however, is slightly different in terms of exact ring structure, recommended uses, pharmacokinetics, and documented bacterial resistance.* Doctors prescribe both tetracycline and doxycycline for many of the same infections, but each medication has been proven more effective than the other in certain applications."

From: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-difference-between-tetracycline-and-doxycycline.htm


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I just checked and All Day Chemist has it listed under Generics for $1.12 for 10 tablets. I don't know how many you would need for a horse, and they take 3 weeks approximately to receive, plus the $25 express delivery charge, but maybe it's an option for you. I've ordered from them several times, and though it says you need a prescription, you just click by that and they fill the order.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a link to some Jeffers tetracycline. If you can't get that then look for terramycin (sp). They are all the same drug except that some are synthetic and some are natural. I have seen the vets at the clinic interchange them over and over and over. If one will work then any of them should work.
http://www.jefferspet.com/tetracycline-hcl-soluble/camid/LIV/cp/7V-T1/

I personally would choose the cheapest option that I could find. It doesn't matter if it is for chickens, cows, or people as long as it is the same drug in an acceptable dosage.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe you can obtain it from another country? It's riskier with ordering in some places but you might be able to get a good price and enough confidence to try it? Maybe you know someone in Canada who would get it for you?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I had to get two weeks worth of doxycyline for me daughter and it was hard to find and very expensive. Good luck...there is a huge shortage like Irish Pixie said.
Actually, there is a shortage of tetracycline as well.

http://www.cdc.gov/std/treatment/doxycyclineShortage.htm


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know why it is unavailable? How is it possible for our entire country to have such a shortage? What could possibly be the reason?? So strange - and scary!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

offthegrid said:


> Does anyone know why it is unavailable? How is it possible for our entire country to have such a shortage? What could possibly be the reason?? So strange - and scary!


Happens all the time, unfortunately :shrug:

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2011/01/11/drug-shortages-a-deadly-problem-with-no-cure-in-sight/


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

lasergrl said:


> doxycycline is now $1,100 a bottle up from around $30. This is vet clinic prices direct from manufacturer. There is a shortage and the price is up until that ends.


I just went on eBay and found plenty of doxycycline (fish antibiotic formula, of course) for under $60 (100mg x 100 pills). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bird-Biotic...133?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cc6ab31d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bird-Biotic...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230fbe41e9

There was tetracycline listed on eBay as well, with similar pricing.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Well that is good at least. Im not sure if the veterinary facility can buy it that route though, they are kind of strict with using AHA guidelines. Good for everyone else though.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

dont need a vet to order it. Non prescription. Know I couldnt afford asthma meds for Lou's heaves from the states,. Vet wouldnt write one for overseas..so I found a place i could buy with out a prescription over seas and got it myself.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Can you find tetracycline or ceftiofur? Human drug prices have also skyrocked. I take a very old, and formerly inexpensive, beta blocker. The price went up from less than $20 to over $100. I have read that this is happening due to recent legislation.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If the vet will write a script you can buy the doxy itself for $4 at WM. They are green capsules. My husband just bought a bottle of 30 of the 100mg ones last week. I have it setting on the desk in front of me. I know a horse would take much more due to weight, but it is available in human form (in this area) if you can't get anything online in the animal dosages. If a WM pharmacy 25m from my house can get it, then I am sure they must have it in other places or have it to ship to your local WM pharmacy too.


----------

